# Roasting a chicken -it smells BAD this time -help!



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought a fresh whole smallish chicken back on tuesday, kept it in the fridge until today. It had a bad egg smell to it when I unwrapped it today, which isn't unusual for meat....however now it has been in the oven cooking for over an hour, and the smell of it still seems like bad-egg-ish, not the usual smell of cooking chicken.

The package says "USE BY JAN 31" -which isn't until tomorrow...so it should be safe to eat, right? -(I'm cooking it for a full 2 hours like I usually would, at 180 degrees)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If it smells that bad, I wouldn't eat it. I'd also call wherever you bought it and let them know that it was bad. Hopefully they'll replace it for you.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't eat it.

You said it had a bad egg smell when you unwrapped it and then said "which isn't unusual for meat". I have to disagree. Your meat should never have a bad egg smell to it. Ever. That isn't normal and you shouldn't eat it.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

When I get chicken from the meat market, it all says use or freeze within 2 days. But if it smelled when you unwrapped it, it was bad then. I'd call the store and see if you can return it.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

Ewe, don't eat it. Chicken really shouldn't have a smell at all.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Throw it out! Meat should never smell like that.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't take your chances with smelly meat! I'll go past the 'sell-by' date if things smell okay, but if it smelled bad before the date it was bad when you bought it. Try to take it back!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Things can go bad before the sell by date if they were handled improperly, somebody probably let it get too warm at some point before you bought it. Sucks doesn't it. I never bother to complain to the store if things are bad but you really should.


----------

